# Best place to get Clear-Com/Production Intercom Equipment



## joeyfergie (Sep 25, 2011)

At my theatre we have had 2 clearcom headsets break over the last year. I want to replace these, as well as possible pick up a few more beltpacks, but unfortunately, we don't have the money to go and buy from Clearcom. Does anyone know where you can get headsets and beltpacks at a reduced rate? Our theatre is in Ontario, Canada, just north of Toronto.

The equipment we need does not have to be Clearcom brand. I know of and have used Production Intercom and would use this as well. Or anything else that can interface with a Clearcom base station.


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey neighbour! I'm up the road from you, living in Stouffville and working in Thornhill. I've always used Christielites in Toronto, and except for the base stations, I use the PI headsets and beltpacks almost exclusively. Jack Frost also deals them, so you may want to compare and contrast prices. I think Cosmo Music is also a dealer, but I would imagine the price might make you throw up in your mouth a little. We use the BP-1 beltpacks, and the SMH 310s. If you want, I can loan you a set or two and you can see what you think. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## joeyfergie (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Sean. I figured Christielites would have them, but I don't know what kind of prices they would have. Didn't know about Jack Frost. I find it hard to find resellers and such online. I have emailed Cosmo, as I noticed it in their rental section, but it would be pretty expensive from them I figure.

I've used the BP-1's throughout high school, and that's what I am looking at getting. Still need to find good headsets however, as that is what we are in need of more. (we currently have more belt packs than headsets)


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 25, 2011)

My records say the SMH 310 was $130 the last time I bought one through Christie (albeit, that was about 4 years ago). Mark Pearson, who I deal with at Christie, wanted me to tell him how they fared, because he wondered about their durability. I have _yet_ to have one fail in a high school environment.


----------



## jstroming (Sep 25, 2011)

I started buying from production intercom about 4 years ago. Back then, the sales guy at Production Intercom flat out told me not to buy their headsets, as they weren't as good as clearcom's. 

Clearcom lost me when they updated to the new beltpack. I hate them. Hate hate hate them. 

All of our systems now are PI base stations, PI beltpacks, and Clearcom headsets (cc-92 I think?). Don't know if PI has gotten better headsets since then.


----------



## joeyfergie (Sep 25, 2011)

I've used PI headsets. I can see how they are not as good as Clear-com, but I actually preferred them to the older Clear-com headsets we had at the time. Now we have new Clear-com headsets and they are so much better. Only problem is they are super expensive.

I do agree the new Clear-com Beltpacks are a little odd. I have to admit I have always liked the PI beltpacks the best (they were the first ones I used). Although, the new Clear-com ones do have an input for 2.5mm headsets, which can save you some money if you want to buy cheap electronic store headsets.

For me, the type of headset doesn't really matter to much at the moment. I just have so many failing headsets that they need to be replaced. I'll probably go with PI just because they are less money.


----------



## museav (Sep 26, 2011)

The "best" place to purchase anything can be difficult to determine as what defines being "best" can vary and you often have to balance price, support, service, etc. FWIW, I didn't think the Clear-Com or Production Intercom sold directly to end users other than possibly for service parts, if they are then I know some reps and dealers that would be interested in knowing that.


----------



## gbdesign (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought a PI headset for my personal use on shows several years ago from Springtree Media Group online. They seemed to have the best prices at the time. The headset has worked like a charm, even using it in several different venues (all Clear-Com based).


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 27, 2011)

I've got another source for you: A former student of mine. His prices are better that Christielites 99 times out of 100, but I needed to check if he was a PI dealer, and he is. His name is Jason Rose at JRS Consulting / The A/V Shop. His email is [email protected]. Tell him I sent you, and I'm sure he can strike you a good deal.


----------



## bishopthomas (Sep 27, 2011)

I buy all my Clearcom and radios off eBay.


----------

